# Media Player und Externer Bildschirm?



## jean-luc_picard (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich spiele eine DVD im WMP ab.
Habe an meinen Laptop noch einen 2. Bildschirm angeschlossen und meinen Desktop erweitert.

Wenn den MediaPlayer jetzt auf den 2. Bildschirm ziehe dann läuft das Bild nicht mehr und höre nur noch den Ton.

Auf dem Laptop Bildschirm ist alles ok.

Ich habe auch bei meinen Catalyst Center von ATI die Video einstellungen so eigestellt das auf beiden Bildschirmen das gleiche Bild sein sollte. ( Bei Video )

Beim VLC Player funktioniert dies auf dem 2. Bildschirm nur mit dem WMP nicht.

Woran kann das liegen?


MFG

Picard


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Moin, schau mal ob du die Hardwarbeschleunigung in deiner Graka auf maximal gestellt hast. 

lg


----------

